# sentido común - senso comum?



## The Greatest Idiot

Hola a todos.

Quisiera saber si la expresión española "sentido común" se acerca más a "_senso comum_" o "_bom senso_" del portugués. Me ha parecido a mí muchas veces que "sentido común" e "_senso comum_" son falsos amigos, ya que, entre otros aspectos, el "_senso comum_" del portugués suele ser empleado más bien con connotaciones negativas, lo que no ocurre con "sentido común" (que a mí me ha parecido que se acerca más al significado de la expresión "_bom senso_" del portugués - por lo menos brasileño), aunque en el diccionario de WordReference Español-Português, cuando se accede a la entrada "común", vienen las expresiones en que se la utiliza, entre las cuales "sentido común", que se traduce al portugués como "_senso comum_".

¿Qué os parece?

Os agradezco por adelantado.

Saludos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Bienvenido/a al Foro, El más Grande ... Grande...es decir...

No sé dónde has visto que "senso comum" tiene sentido negativo. Su traducción literal es "sentido común" y una variación bastante usada en Brasil al menos (no sé en Portugal) es "bom senso".


----------



## zema

Hola, The Greatest, te doy la bienvenida también.
 Who, recuerdo que en algún post viejo se habló de "_senso comum_" en portugués y algunos foristas le daban también ese sentido diferente, de connotación más bien negativa.
En Argentina ya he oído utilizar "_sentido común_" de ambas maneras, pero la gran mayoría de las veces lo usamos en el sentido de "_bom senso_".
 Incluso hay un frase hecha que se escucha bastante por acá: "_El sentido común es el menos común de los sentidos_", donde, evidentemente, corresponde a "_bom senso_".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Zema, recuerdo también un post antiguo sobre "sentido común", aunque no lo recuerde con ningún sentido negativo pero lo busquè en el foro y no lo encontré.

Podrías dar un ejemplo del sentido negativo?


----------



## zema

WhoSoyEu said:


> Zema, recuerdo también un post antiguo sobre "sentido común", aunque no lo recuerde con ningún sentido negativo pero lo busquè en el foro y no lo encontré.
> 
> Podrías dar un ejemplo del sentido negativo?


Pongo algunos ejemplos argentinos en los que “_sentido común_” está utilizado como “_forma de ver las cosas, opinión o impresión generalizada_”, más de tipo _intuitivo_ que fruto de la reflexión o el conocimiento.


> El *sentido común* cree que los niños imitan a los adultos cuando hablan. Si fuera así, ¿cuál sería la razón por la que sistemáticamente los niños regularizan los verbos irregulares? Dicen, por ejemplo, _yo sabo_ por _yo sé_, cuando lo más seguro es que nunca hayan oído por parte de sus padres o adultos semejante expresión. _Lengua, ¿instrumento o conocimiento? Héctor Manni y Analía Gerbaudo_





> Pero la pretensión de la presente columna no es la de definir (menos propugnar) un Cambalache universal. Ni la de igualar hacia abajo. Apenas dar cuenta de un episodio que contradice el *sentido común* cutre, que hace demasiada escuela en tantos teclados, en tantos micrófonos, en tantos emisores en programas de cable.
> http://www.pagina12.com.ar/diario/elpais/1-201178-2012-08-16.html





> “Indios, indígenas, aborígenes, nativos, son algunos de los  términos usados para referir a pueblos muy diversos que, para el *sentido común*  prevaleciente, remiten a distancias temporales (“los que estaban  antes”), espaciales (“los que están lejos”, en colonias ultramarinas o  en reservaciones), y culturales (“los que son distintos”, salvajes,  primitivos, simples). Pero como advierte Guillermo Bonfil Batalla  (1972), la categoría “indio” no es descriptiva sino estructural, pues  resulta de relaciones de explotación y dominación engendradas por la  situación colonial. http://www.campesinado.com.ar/content/pueblos-originarios-0


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ok, pero no veo ningún sentido negativo en la expresión en cualquiera de tus ejemplos. El "sentido común cutre" solamente es negativo por el "cutre", no por el sentido común.


----------



## zema

WhoSoyEu said:


> Ok, pero no veo ningún sentido negativo en la expresión en cualquiera de tus ejemplos. El "sentido común cutre" solamente es negativo por el "cutre", no por el sentido común.


 Es cierto, al menos no explícitamente. Pero fijate que, en los tres casos, quienes se dejan guiar por ese _sentido común_ sin cuestionarlo acaban, en opinión de los que redactaron esos textos, equivocándose o enfocando mal las cuestiones. La connotación negativa que me parece que muchas veces está implícita cuando se usa _sentido común_ de ese modo es la de que se trata de creencias generalizadas pero no muy fiables, porque suelen inducir a error.


----------



## The Greatest Idiot

zema said:


> Es cierto, al menos no explícitamente. Pero fijate que, en los tres casos, quienes se dejan guiar por ese _sentido común_ sin cuestionarlo acaban, en opinión de los que redactaron esos textos, equivocándose o enfocando mal las cuestiones. La connotación negativa que me parece que muchas veces está implícita cuando se usa _sentido común_ de ese modo es la de que se trata de creencias generalizadas pero no muy fiables, porque suelen inducir a error.



Jo, hace ya casi un año desde que abrí esta discusión y no he vuelto, qué feo... Lo siento.

Comparto las ideas de Zema y de hecho fue justo en ese sentido que estaba yo pensando la expresión "sentido común" cuando decidí abrir este hilo. De todos modos, me ha parecido una discusión muy sana y todavía no se ha dado la última palabra en ella, por lo que parece. Os doy las gracias por las contribuciones dadas hasta aquí .

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Jaén

Hola a todos.

Es verdad, no se llegó a un consenso, ya que pienso igual, que "senso comum" no es exactamente "sentido común" en todos los contextos, específicamente en los dados por Zema en el post #5.

Alguien tiene otra idea al respecto?


----------



## pfaa09

The Greatest Idiot said:


> Me ha parecido a mí muchas veces que "sentido común" e "_senso comum_" son falsos amigos, ya que, entre otros aspectos, el "_senso comum_" del portugués suele ser empleado más bien con connotaciones negativas


Senso comum é algo que a grande maioria das pessoas tem como procedimento correcto para uma determinada situação, algo que já foi provado ser o mais correcto.
Exemplo: É do senso comum que se deve deixar as casas de banho públicas limpas.
É do senso comum que não se deve estacionar o carro em lugares reservados a deficientes ou mulheres grávidas.

Bom senso é proceder de forma correcta em cada situação que nos aparece. Saber usar o bom senso é contribuir para uma sociedade melhor.


----------



## anaczz

Concordo que muitas vezes "senso comum"  seja usado com conotação negativa, geralmente contrapondo-o ao conhecimento técnico, científico, etc.


----------



## clarissadmf

Sim, entendo que são falsos amigos. "Sentido común" pode ser entendido apenas como "bom senso". Creio que o que se assemelha mais ao conceito, em português, de "senso comum" é o que chamam de "conocimiento vulgar/empírico". É uma discussão interessante, mas nada encontrei sobre isso na internet. Só me dei conta da confusão quando assisti a um documentário em que Eduardo Galeano fala do "sentido común" (esp.).


----------



## gato radioso

_Bom senso_ é a melhor opção para o _sentido común_ em castelhano. Sentido común é ser uma pessoa razonável, equilibrada, é ter juízo e tem a connotação de característica individual, de o feitio equilibrado que alguém tem, sendo um termo apreciativo. Não temos em castelhano uma forma específica para a ideia de _"conventional wisdom", _quando precissamos exprimir a ideia, ora usamos algum rodeio, ora traduzimos direitamente do inglês (o que é o menos frequente).


----------

